# Should I try wet sanding this raised chip repair?



## SkyRocket (May 20, 2015)

I have a number of stone chip repairs on my bonnet where the paint has overlapped the undamaged paint, resulting in an ugly lump around the repair.

Should I try wet standing this lump, or is it too thick? I'm worried that I will need to remove so much paint to get it flat, I will inevitably damage the surrounding paint (because I won't be able to keep the sandpaper flat on the bump).


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

id wipe it off with thinners and try to do a neater one


----------



## SkyRocket (May 20, 2015)

This repair is at least a year old, so I don't think it would wipe off now?!


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

it will with thinners


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

You could try one of these

http://www.frost.co.uk/run-razor.html


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

There is something called a de-nibber that cuts off the hi point of the repair...never used it though.

Btw...you also have low points that need to be filled first.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Interested in this - my brother's just bought a nice but quite high miles Lexus RX 450H with about (and I'm not exaggerating) 70 of these on the bonnet... even for £50 one of 



 looks like a good buy - maybe not for just two or three though.

I'd have thought if you used a flat surface to hold the sandpaper, and masked off around the lump of paint before hand, you ought to be able to get it fairly flat without harming the surrounding paint?


----------

